# صوره للسيده مريم العذراء عليها السلام بداخل مسبحة الكهرمان



## alnahdi (2 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعرض في هذا المنتدى لأخواني المسيحين هذه المسبحه المعجزه حيث أن بداخل أحدى حبات هذه المسبحه صوره جميله ورائعه للسيده مريم العذراء عليها السلام وبشهادة وأجماع كل من رأئ هذه المسبحه حيث أن السيده مريم العذراء قد تجلت صورتها في أحدى حبات هذه المسبحه العجيبه.. ولهذا الموضوع قصه حقيقيه تؤكد ذالك ولمن يريد معرفتها فليتواصل معي عبر ألأيميل أو تلفوني الخاص... ملاحظه الصوره واضحه جدا على الطبيعه أوضح بكثير من ماهي عليه في الصوره... 

اليمن صنعاء
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعرض في هذا المنتدى لأخواني المسيحين هذه المسبحه المعجزه حيث أن بداخل أحدى حبات هذه المسبحه صوره جميله ورائعه للسيده مريم العذراء عليها السلام وبشهادة وأجماع كل من رأئ هذه المسبحه حيث أن السيده مريم العذراء قد تجلت صورتها في أحدى حبات هذه المسبحه العجيبه.. ولهذا الموضوع قصه حقيقيه تؤكد ذالك ولمن يريد معرفتها  ... ملاحظه الصوره واضحه جدا على الطبيعه أوضح بكثير من ماهي عليه في الصوره... 

اليمن صنعاء
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يناير 2010)

*اشكرك على اهتمامك بالأمر, وارجو أن يكون ذلك سببا لتعرفك على المسيحية من مصادرها الحقيقية


أما التواصل عبر الإيميل أو التليفون فهذا أمر مخالف لقوانين المنتدى

يمكنك سرد القصة هنا لأفادة الجميع
*


----------



## فادية (2 يناير 2010)

*ظهورات  العذراء  حقيقة  ونؤمن  بها  نحن  المسيحين  اعمق  الايمان *
*وزي  ما  قالك اخي العزيز  صوت  صارخ *
*قدم  القصة  هنا  عشان  يستفيد  اكبر عدد من زوار  المنتدى  *
*مش  معقولة  يعني  حضرتك  حتقعد تحكي  القصة  كل  شوية  لحد  في الايميل *
*والا  حضرتك  عندك  وقت  كتير للدرجة دي ؟؟؟؟؟*
*وايميلك  هيسع  لاكتر من 4000 شخص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## saviola_xxx (3 يناير 2010)

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## alnahdi (11 يناير 2010)

*بحسب طلبكم سوف أسر  القصه بخصوص مسبحة الكهرمان وصورة السيده مريم العذراء*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الأخوه الأعزاء  *
*اهديكم أطيب تحيه*
*احب أن أعرف عن نفسي  أنا عبد الناصر ناصر النهدي من الجمهوريه اليمنيه*
*وأعمل مديرا لمكتب سياحه وسفريات...*
*وموضوع رسالتي هذه هو بخصوص أمر غريب وعجيب في نفس الوقت. حيث*
*اني وقبل أرسال هذه الرساله اليكم عانيت الكثير بسبب هذا الموضوع وترددت ايضا في ارسالها اليكم*
*ولاكن بعد تفكير وتحملا للمسؤليه قررت أن أرسل اليكم بهذه الرساله وتوكلي على الله سبحانه..*
*والموضوع هو أنه وقبل أربع سنوات رائيت في منامي بأن السيده مريم المقدسه عليها السلام قد دخلت عليا في غرفتي وعندما رأيتها شعرت براحة وأطمئنان  لم أحسهما من قبل أبدا وقلت لها وأنا متفاجئ من أنتي فأبتسمت ولم تجب فرديت عليها هل أنتي السيده مريم العذراء فقالت نعم فقلت لها حياكي الله وماذا تريدين فردت قائله اريدك ان تري العالم صورتي فقلت لها  كيف ذالك ولما انا بالذات فسكتت فقلت لها طيب كيف اري العالم صورتك قالت صورتي موجوده في مسبحة الكهرمان التي في منزل والديك وأبتسمت ثم أختفت فنهضت من نومي وكأنه ليس حلم فجلست عدة أيام أفكر في هذا الحلم وفي المسبحه حيث أنه في الحقيقه توجد لدينا مسبحه قديمه من الكهرمان معلقه في غرفة والدي وكنت أشاهدها معلقه منذ كنت طفلا.. المهم ذهبت الى منزل والدي وأخذت المسبحه وجلست أتأمل فيها وأقلبها فلم أرى اية صوره وكنت كلما حاولت أن أنسى هذا الحلم  لم أستطع ذالك فسألت أحد المعبرين للأحلام فقال لي هذه أضغاث أحلام... المهم وبعد حوالي أربعة أشهر وبينما كنت أتأمل في المسبحه رأيت بداخل أحدى حباتها وجها مثل ألذي جائني في المنام أي صورة السيده مريم عليها السلام.. ولا أقدر أن أصف لكم بالشعور الذي حصل لي حينها وكأن هذا كله فيلم أسطوري.. المهم أني ذهبت الي زوجتي في غرفة النوم وصحيتها من النوم فنظرت الى بتعجب وقالت لي مالك فقلت لها تعالي وأنظري الي المسبحه وأشرت على احدى حبات المسبحه التي فيها صورة السيده العذراء وقلت لها أنظري الي هذه الحبه وركزي هل ترين شياء فنظرت بتمعن وقلت لها هيا ماذا ترين فقالت أنتظر كأني أرى رسما غريبا فقلت لها أرجوكي ركزي وبعد قليل قالت نعم أني أرى شياء كأنه وجه فتاه تنظر الى الأعلى وعلى رأسها لحاف متدلي الي تحت. ولحضتها صرخت انا وقلت ألله أكبر الله أكبر أنها الرؤيا التي رئيتها انها رؤيا حقيقيه.. المهم وبعد ذالك أنتشر الخبر بين المعاريف والأصدقاء والأهل.. وحصل أن أنتقدوني وهاجموني وسخرو مني ومن الحلم وقالو لي هل أعتنقت الدين المسيحي فقلت لهم لا والله فأنا مسلم ولن أغير ديني أبدا ولاكني متحير جدا من هذا الذي حصل .. أي موضوع الحلم والمسبحه وما ظهر بداخلها... ولماذا انا بالذات المهم أني دخلت في حيره كبيره ومشاكل عديده بسبب هذا الموضوع خاصة بعد أن سمع زميلا لي يعمل مرشدا سياحيا بالخبر وجاء الي ومعه أثنين من النصارى وطلبو مني أن أريهم وأنبهرو لذالك وكان زميلي هذا يأتي بعدد قليل من السياح المسيحيين الي في الأسبوع مره وكان بعضهم يذرف الدموع لهذا المنظر العجيب وقد عرض عليا بعضهم شرائها فرفضت بشده وقال لي أحدهم أن هناك رسم للعذراء في الفاتيكان يشبه تماما هذه الصوره.. وجلسنا هكذا لمدة شهر ونصف*
*الى أن علم بالخبر بعض الحاقدين ودخلت في مشاكل مع الأمن وبعض رجال الدين حيث قالو أني أرتكب أثم عندما أقول أن هذه الصوره هي للعذراء وأنه لا يجوز تجسيمها وأن الحلم الذي جأني هو شيطان...وقد كنت قد أدخلت هذه المسبحه في عدد من المنتديات حينها بعنوان صوره للسيده مريم المقدسه بداخل مسبحة الكهرمان*
*وعرضت بيعها بمبلغ عشرة مليون دولار.. وواجهت ردود فعل قاسيه من الناس بسبب العنوان وطلبو مني تغيير*
*العنوان الي صوره لفتاه  تنظر الى السماء وكأنها تناجي الله وأن لا أقول أنها صورة السيده مريم العذراء وأن لا أتكلم عن الحلم لأن الناس سيسخرون مني وأنهم بالفعل معجبون بهذه المسبحه وبهذه الصوره التي تحتويها لا كنهم غير راضيين عن ماقلته لأني رجل مسلم ولا يجوز هذا الكلام ابدا... وبعد عدة شهور غيرت موضوع المسبحه في المنتديات التي كنت أشارك فيها وبدأت أتناساها تدريجيا رغم أنها لم تفارق ذهني أبدا...*
*ولاكن الذي حصل يوم الخميس الموافق 17 ديسمبر 2009 هو الأمر العجيب حيث أني وأنا نائما جأتني السيده العذراء عليها السلام بنفس شكل الرؤيا السابقه وحسيت بنفس الشعور الرائع الذي لا أقدر أن أصفه وقالت لي مباشرة قبل أن أكلمها أن من يؤمن بي ويحبني ويريد أن يراني فسوف يراني. فقلت لها أين أنتي ياسيدتي لقد مرت أربع سنوات منذ رأيتك . فتبسمة وقالت ليست أربع سنوات أنما هو يوم واحد فقلت لها كيف ذالك فقالت لي*
*لاتسأل فلم أفهم. فأشرت بيدها الي أخر الغرفه وقالت لقد تكلمت عني هنا لاكني أريدك أن تتكلم عني هنا. فنظرت انا الي المكان الذي أشرت أليه فوجدت وكأنه شارع طويل وعلى يمينه عدة مساجد جنبا الي جنب وعلى يساره عدة كنائس جنب الى جنب وكانت يدها تشير الى الجنب الأيسر اي ألى الكنائس.. فألتفت اليها لكي أسألها كثيرا من الأسئله فوجدتها قد غادرت وهي تقول كن صبورا فالخير سوف يأتيك... وصحيت من النوم منذهلا وحزينا وسعيدا ومرتبكا ومحتارا فلم أعرف ماذا أعمل فذهبت وتوضئت وصليت ركعتين ودعوة الله سبحانه بأن يدلني*
*ماذا أفعل.. وفي اليوم التالي أحترت من أكلم ومن أخبر بهذا الموضوع والمضحك في ذالك أن والدتي سمعت ذالك من زوجتي لأن لا أخفي شئ عنها. وقالت لي بأني مسحور ومعمول لي عمل فضحكت منها ورجوتها بأن لا تخبر أحدا... وظللت أبحث في المنتديات الى أن  خمنت بأن القصد من الحلم عندما أشارت السيده مريم عليها السلام الي الكنائس وقالت لقد تكلمت عني هنا لاكني أريدك أن تتكلم عني هنا اي الكنائس فقلت في نفسي لماذا لا أبحث عن منتد يات مسيحيه أو عناوين للفا تيكان وأرسل اليهم بهذا الموضوع الذي لا أعلم الى الأن ما المقصود منه وما هو السر في ذالك ولماذا انا بالذات علني أجد ما يريحني من التفكير لأني والله سبحانه يعلم أني لا أرى مثل هذه القصص والمواضيع الا في الأفلام  ولولا أن الصوره موجوده في المسبحه لقلت أني يتهئ لي أو اني أوشكت على الجنون.. لاكن الحمدلله على كل حال وكل الذي أريده وأتمنا أن أجده عندكم هو تفسيرا لهذا الأمر.*
*حيث أني لا أستطيع أن أكلم أحدا من المسلمين لكي لا يحصل لي مثل ماحصل سابقا.. مع العلم بأني متمسك بد يني الأسلام  ومؤمن بجميع الأنبياء والرسل وأرجو أن لا يفهم من رسالتي هذه بأني أريد تغيير د يني أو أني مشوش أو اي ظن أخر ... فأنا والحمدلله رجل مستقيم ومحترم بين أهلي ومجتمعي ومتزوج ولدى طفلان وأعيش في خير والحمدلله .. بأستثناء هذا الموضوع الغريب الذي دخل حياتي فجأه.. وكل ما أرجوه هو تفهمكم لرسالتي هذه ودراستها بتمعن وأخلاص وأجابتي عن اي شئ تعلمون به حول الموضوع وجزاكم الله كل خير...*
*اخوكم/ عبدالناصر ناصر علي النهدي*
*اليمن  صنعاء*

*وشكرا*
*مرفق لكم صور المسبحه*​


----------



## XMANN (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك أخي ونحن بدورنا نرحب بك في منتدانا الغالي، راجين الرب أن يفتح بصيرتك ويرشدك لنوره وتخرج من ظلمات الاسلام.
يمكنك طرح ما تشاء من اسئلة تود معرفتها عن المسيحية، فالاخوة دائما مستعدون لمجاوبة كل من يسألهم بسبب الرجاء الذي فيهم.


----------



## My Rock (31 يناير 2011)

أين الصورة التي بداخل المسبحة؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 فبراير 2011)

بوجه عام فالمعجزات موجودة وكثيرة
ولكننا نتعامل معها بحرص شديد ، إذ يجب التأكد والتيقن من حقيقتها أولاً
والله يصنع المعجزات لتقودنا للإيمان أو لتثبت إيماننا
فإن كانت من الله ، فالله سيتكفل بكل شيئ ، بشرط أن نطلب منه ذلك بقلب مخلص
فإن الله قدوس ، لا يقتحم قلوبنا رغماً عن إرادتنا ، بل يطرق باب قلوبنا بمثل هذه المعجزات
فإن طلبناه ، فإنه يأتى إلينا ويملأ حياتنا بمعرفته المملوءة سلاماً وفرحاً لا يُنطق به


----------



## alnahdi (24 يناير 2012)

abdulnaser alnahdi


----------

